
How CraneAi uses Artificial Intelligence to help teams build apps faster - wonderofworld
https://medium.com/craneai/how-craneai-uses-artificial-intelligence-to-help-teams-build-apps-faster-b7acd4c56c8a
======
gus_massa
> _Whenever there is missing links in the flow CraneAi highlights them to help
> teams uncover roadblocks that break software._

I can't see how the graph illustrates this.

~~~
wonderofworld
sign up for our beta and take the tool for a stroll. You will see in context
how the recommendations are made and handled.

------
devtalktome
WoW !! This saves lot of time and effort for me and my team. how do i get
started ?

------
bezosbaldballs
This is awesome! Where can I find this tool?

~~~
wonderofworld
If you visit [http://crane.ai](http://crane.ai) you can sign up and get access
to the beta.

